# 1/350 Big E preorder email



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Has anyone got their ordering email yet. Per Jamie's blog, the emails will be delivered today or tomorrow. I cant wait to get mine. That means delivery shouldn't be too far behind.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nothing yet on my end ... and I am watching for it.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Nope, checking every few seconds for the last six weeks.... ok that's a small exaggeration.


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

I've been wondering as well, nothing on my end yet.


----------



## dehayes (Mar 9, 2006)

I haven't heard a thing. No one I know who is a 1701 member has received anything either.

Reach for the stars, but keep your feet on the ground.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Nothing yet so far. 

But given a lot that has happened this past week (weather in the East, and Halloween). I wonder if they might delay till the weekend, or early next week.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

SFCOM1 said:


> Nothing yet so far.
> 
> But given a lot that has happened this past week (weather in the East, and Halloween). I wonder if they might delay till the weekend, or early next week.


JamieH says: 
November 1, 2012 at 9:06 am 
The order email will go out today or tomorrow. It will tell you what you need to know

I am hoping that this is correct because the blog came out after the storm and halloween. I want my email now:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not yet!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*nope,nada,zero,zilch !......not a peep*


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

How can we speed this up? Do we need to make a bigger pipe for the Internets?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Holy, S***, check this out

jaws- I have been give every assurance that you will see the order email today.
BatToys- The order email will give you payment directions. 

Everybody, I was surprised to hear that the Premiere Edition has hit our West Coast warehouse. Order today, and you could see your kit by the end of next week!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

So wait, what's going on? I thought Jamie said it was delayed until almost Christmas, now it's back to any day?


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nothing for me either down here in Baton Rouge, La


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

robiwon said:


> So wait, what's going on? I thought Jamie said it was delayed until almost Christmas, now it's back to any day?


No, it was always scheduled for this month. Jamie is saying club members could see the model by end of next week if you order when you get the email. Email is expected today.


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

Nothing in East Texas...:wave:


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> No, it was always scheduled for this month. Jamie is saying club members could see the model by end of next week if you order when you get the email. Email is expected today.



*HOLY SH%$* that soon


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

That's what Jamie says in the Round 2 blog. Here's hoping!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jamie just told me that he proofread the email, made 2 changes, was waiting for it to get back to him, then it would be sent right out. Any time now. Woohoo :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Refreshing my email every minute at this point


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Just thinking how nice it must be to have such eager customers! :hat:


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

As i sit here waiting for that e-mail to come i hear the final jeopardy theme song playing in my head LOL


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just received my pre-order email .... on to order!!!

Update: Ordered and ready to receive when it arrives. For those who ask, the kit is $149. No tax that I had and shipping is free.


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

Just got my email!!!

Ordered processed - #251 


:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:



Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## seattleguy (Jun 9, 2008)

I got it too!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Got it!


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Just placed my order (#210). Even paid for UPS 2nd day delivery!


----------



## sapper36 (Jul 4, 2008)

#223 Whoo - Hoo!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

I got it it"s on and it's done MERRY XMAS TO ME


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

just placed my order WOOHOOO


----------



## seattleguy (Jun 9, 2008)

Order # 230! Wahoo!


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Got it!


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

I've got nothing?!?!? And I never missed a 1701 Club update ...


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

:dude:


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

PhantomStranger said:


> :dude:


You the man! THanks for all the work you have put in to getting this done!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Just got it.


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

Ordered & paid.
#249


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm order # 266!!!!!
WHEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

Order placed - 263. Look at those numbers shoot up just minutes after the emails went out. This is going fast.

 Had to pay IN sales tax.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

PhantomStranger said:


> :dude:


Jamie,
I hope sometime down the road you can tell us how successfull the 1701 club was to the sales of this amazing kit.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

I got mine as well (posted in the discussion thread before I saw this one). I was #237 (or was it #247? Not sure anymore). Anyway, order placed. All over but the waiting!


----------



## seattleguy (Jun 9, 2008)

I feel like a kid again. This is amazing.


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

RossW said:


> I've got nothing?!?!? And I never missed a 1701 Club update ...


If anyone has a problem like this, please double check in your spam or junk filters. If you don't find the email there, please send us an email.
http://www.round2models.com/contact
We will investigate every case, but that probably won't start until Monday. Don't worry. If you are on our list (Ross, you are. I just looked you up myself), we won't let your kit slip away. Please be patient.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm # 276


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I still have seen nothing yet are we getting these in the order that we are in the club


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

As happy as we all are that this beastie is finally here, I bet none of us is as happy, or rather relieved, as Jamie!

Have a beer tonite Jamie and know that you played a big part in making a lot of people very happy! :woohoo:


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

My email arrived, but they want to charge me $28.35 in shipping - I thought that was going to be free, even for us Canadians?


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

278 Yippeeeee!!!!:freak::tongue:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

# 317 baby! time to clean off that workbench!


----------



## dtssyst (Sep 7, 2007)

#304 for me. I can't wait for this to arrive.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

#240 for the U.S.S. Constellation:thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

You ain't kidding Lou! I've got a 6-foot table I built especially for this one!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

PhantomStranger said:


> If anyone has a problem like this, please double check in your spam or junk filters. If you don't find the email there, please send us an email.
> http://www.round2models.com/contact
> We will investigate every case, but that probably won't start until Monday. Don't worry. If you are on our list (Ross, you are. I just looked you up myself), we won't let your kit slip away. Please be patient.


I've never missed an update and no email yet.
Nothing in my spam folders either.
Time to send an email!
Andy.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Got mine email, placed the order. Considering my building speed, having 2 is likely overkill, but ... :freak:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, but you can use the second one to figure out the next PE set Paul!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

My wife got the email today, which was to her address since they originally didn't like my address, and she ordered it for me, along with Spiderman which was on sale, as my Xmas present. Darn, now I know what I am getting for Xmas but I am very happy with it. I guess the next thing is to save up for the accessories.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*#301 got my email today and sent payment*


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

PhantomStranger said:


> :dude:


Jamie keep up the good work. I cant wait for this to be in my hands


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> My wife got the email today, which was to her address since they originally didn't like my address, and she ordered it for me, along with Spiderman which was on sale, as my Xmas present. Darn, now I know what I am getting for Xmas but I am very happy with it. I guess the next thing is to save up for the accessories.


My wife told me the same thing DO NOT OPEN UNTIL XMAS


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

#352! :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

veedubb67 said:


> You ain't kidding Lou! I've got a 6-foot table I built especially for this one!
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


Same here!! I didn't build it but have it. I plan to get it all set up this weekend.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

#384

The 46-year wait is almost over!...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Not yet ... the e-mail must have been delayed at the border ...


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Oh my.... now the countdown continues.
I feel like a kid again !


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

veedubb67 said:


> Yeah, but you can use the second one to figure out the next PE set Paul!
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


That's what the test shot was for :wave: (Well, technicall it was for designing the official PE set, but you get what I mean.)

I have a special (personal) project in store for the test shot ... taking into consideration its larger deflector grid. When/if I get to it is whole nother kettle of fish.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It came...

I saw...

I ordered!!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It looks like I got #342. I wonder when it will arrive?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Email says 7- 10 days.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Order 391. I wanted to purchase the lighting kit as well but didn't see it on the sight. Happy to get the E. Sad to not see the lights. Anyone know when they will be available?


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Hi Jaimie - I did get the email just before 5 pm ET today and tried to order, but when I got to the checkout I was surprised by a $28.35 shipping charge. I then sent an email to AutoWorld ([email protected]) but it bounced back. Tried calling their Toll Free # but they're gone for the weekend.

Did any Canadians place an order? Did you get dinged for the #28.35 shipping?

i've waited over 30 yrs for this kit, I guess I can wait another few days. But man, it's gonna hurt ...


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Got the email, ordered my Enterprise. Woot!


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok...I clicked on the "pre-order" tab and saw light kits, decal kits, photo-etch kits, etc..looks like they just are not ready for shipment yet. More waiting.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Order 421, and I Pre-ordered the Lights and Photo-Etch from CultTVman. They can also be pre-ordered from Tower hobbies.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

RossW said:


> Hi Jaimie - I did get the email just before 5 pm ET today and tried to order, but when I got to the checkout I was surprised by a $28.35 shipping charge. I then sent an email to AutoWorld ([email protected]) but it bounced back. Tried calling their Toll Free # but they're gone for the weekend.
> 
> Did any Canadians place an order? Did you get dinged for the #28.35 shipping?
> 
> i've waited over 30 yrs for this kit, I guess I can wait another few days. But man, it's gonna hurt ...


There is a note as you do the order that postage and customs charges to Canada are billed to the member.


Ordered mine got #444


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

#451 on the way to my house...:hat:

She willl look great next to my Steve Neill 66 BIG E..:thumbsup:


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

454 for me...free shipping FTW. Thank you for heads up on lighting kit--didn't see it either...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Ordered. I was #460. (Had to wait till I got home from work...)


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

swhite228 said:


> There is a note as you do the order that postage and customs charges to Canada are billed to the member.
> 
> 
> Ordered mine got #444


Actually, I think it says tax & customs charges are the responsibility of the recipient, which makes sense since Canada Customs will most likely charge Duty & HST once it comes over the border; I'll then need to pay the delivery person before they hand over the package. But that's different from shipping. I had specifically asked Jaimie about shipping on the Round2 blog a few weeks ago and was assured that shipping would be free to Canadian addresses as well. If I pay $28.35 in shipping and another $30 in Duty & HST, that's over $200 ...


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

Got the email, but now I see that they don't ship to PO boxes (even though I did get my shirt at my FPO)... I guess I'll have to work out alternate shipping.

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

Done and Done! #465 for me.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wah!!! I still haven't gotten the mail yet!


----------



## crikerat (Oct 30, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> It looks like I got #342. I wonder when it will arrive?





> Email says 7- 10 days.


Great, just in time for me to get my power back!


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

RossW said:


> Hi Jaimie - I did get the email just before 5 pm ET today and tried to order, but when I got to the checkout I was surprised by a $28.35 shipping charge. I then sent an email to AutoWorld ([email protected]) but it bounced back. Tried calling their Toll Free # but they're gone for the weekend.
> 
> Did any Canadians place an order? Did you get dinged for the #28.35 shipping?
> 
> i've waited over 30 yrs for this kit, I guess I can wait another few days. But man, it's gonna hurt ...


Ya I got hit with that too.
Hopefully they'll refund the shipping charges.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*finally*

:thumbsup:the wait is almost over, #410 here, should be here in about a week,

many thanks to all those that made this happen:hat:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'll be ordering mine tomorrow when I get home after work.


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

What about people outside the continental United States - there are 7,000,000,000 people on the planet and 6,654,000,000 of us don't seem to be able to order. 

I guess Cult TV, Omni models or Hobbylink Japan ???


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:Order 439! Haven't been this stoked for some time!!


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Fired-Up!!!!!!

I ordered and #537 is on the way!!!!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

#543.

I also got hit with the $28.35 shipping charge, like the other Canucks on the list.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

WarpCore Breach said:


> #543.
> 
> I also got hit with the $28.35 shipping charge, like the other Canucks on the list.


So free shipping doesn't apply to us Canadians. Oh well.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Ordered!!!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

And... 463 ordered!


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

#589, placed 11/03/2012 at 9:46PM


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

Correction:...#589 placed 11/02/12 at 9:46pm pst.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man, why haven't I heard yet!?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Passing, waiting on the regular version.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well crap! I used my work email for this and I wont be back in the office until Monday!  What does the email say?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Well crap! I used my work email for this and I wont be back in the office until Monday!  What does the email say?


It simply explains how to order the model and how long you have to do so, which is about two weeks.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Cool, thanks warped9.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nova Designs said:


> Man, why haven't I heard yet!?


Dont worry, Jamie assured me they will look into it and take care of it. They have a master list of club members. We wont be passed over


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Dont worry, Jamie assured me they will look into it and take care of it. They have a master list of club members. We wont be passed over


Because I live in Korea, the order page won't accept my credit card...I sent them an email, so maybe I can phone it in during the week.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

ordered! and yes I was wearing my GOLD 1701 club t shirt when I did.......heh heh


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Although I am not a member of the 1701 club I put my order in on CultTVman last night. I went for the works, the standard kit and the three part combo ( lights, weather decals and the photoetch ). It will cost me around $329.00 American total, including tax and shipping, but it will be worth it. I debated for months whether to get or not. After seeing the reviews I took the plunge. Something like this only comes around once in a life time, unless they do a reissue. All this is a mute point. I will have to wait for all the previous preorders filled before mine is even filled. So I'm still looking at a possible four week wait at best, unless I'm lucky. The only thing I will be able to do when I do get it is look at it. Moving has a tendency to put a kink in your model building. By that time all you lucky ones have worked out all the bugs in the building of the kit. Happy Modeling.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Even though I will get mine with the rest of the 1701 Club members, I won't be able to touch it till 2013 due to work commitments. That's okay, though, because I would like to see some of the heavy-hitters here take this on and learn from their experience and skill.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

#617 11/3 0541a.  BTW, order email was in my spam box.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Warped9 said:


> So free shipping doesn't apply to us Canadians. Oh well.


Jamie said that is customs charges and Canadian tax.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

b26354 said:


> What about people outside the continental United States - there are 7,000,000,000 people on the planet and 6,654,000,000 of us don't seem to be able to order.
> 
> I guess Cult TV, Omni models or Hobbylink Japan ???


Polar Lights only has the North American license. They are prohibited from selling them outside of North America. 

I think Ebay would be an option also.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

#652 !!!!


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Mach7 - where did he say that? It's unusual to pay for duty and Canadian tax at the source, it's usually added at the border.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I'm trying to check through my spam... but I've never missed a club update. Can anyone say what the email subject title is, or what the address is from? Is it different than the club newsletters? Thanks!

(Yes I'm impatient! )


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> I'm trying to check through my spam... but I've never missed a club update. Can anyone say what the email subject title is, or what the address is from? Is it different than the club newsletters? Thanks!
> 
> (Yes I'm impatient! )


The email is from Round 2 ([email protected]) and the title is "Now Available! Exclusive 1701 Club Order Informaton"

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

from 
Round 2 <[email protected]> 

Now Available! Exclusive 1701 Club Order Information!Fri, November 2, 2012 3:27:21 

Good luck.:wave:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Thanks guys.... definitely not in my spam. Hmmm :/


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

And you need the email to order. They provide a password for you to log in to their order site. Without it, you won't see the item to buy.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

PhantomStranger said:


> If anyone has a problem like this, please double check in your spam or junk filters. If you don't find the email there, please send us an email.
> http://www.round2models.com/contact
> We will investigate every case, but that probably won't start until Monday. Don't worry. If you are on our list (Ross, you are. I just looked you up myself), we won't let your kit slip away. Please be patient.


I sent an email too...


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

116 posts in three days. News travels fast.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Ordered mine. I cant remember but does the premiere kit have anything different from the standard release contents


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

liskorea317 said:


> Because I live in Korea, the order page won't accept my credit card...I sent them an email, so maybe I can phone it in during the week.


I tried emailing them but the address they have on the site doesn't work. Looks like I'm going with the regular version from CultTVMan!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

actias said:


> Ordered mine. I cant remember but does the premiere kit have anything different from the standard release contents


There's a separate box I believe that has extras to make the first and second pilot versions. The main box is the series production version.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong here...


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> Thanks guys.... definitely not in my spam. Hmmm :/


My email said: autoworldstore
Might want to look for that.
#684 :thumbsup:
Jim


----------



## Sector1001 (Jul 19, 2011)

*#705-awaiting arrival*

Hee-Hee-hee
I await the arrival of the GRAY LADY!!:woohoo:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

700+ kits sold in one day

do you think they'll ever make their money back? :dude:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I gotta say, this might be the only model Ill ever think about lighting:hat:


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

actias said:


> Ordered mine. I cant remember but does the premiere kit have anything different from the standard release contents





KUROK said:


> There's a separate box I believe that has extras to make the first and second pilot versions. The main box is the series production version.
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong here...


I think also the packaging on the premier addition kit will have a reflective type surface and a certificate saying that this is a limited edition special collector edition..then the standard


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Does somebody knows when she will be available for the common mortals?


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Being on the wrong (but right!) side of the Atlantic, I've had to order mine from Cult. I ordered it on October 5th and with tax and shipping comes to $472.05 or £294.64. I hope this kit is worth it as that is one BIG chunk of money to me.

Rob


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Does somebody knows when she will be available for the common mortals?


That is a question that all us common mortals would like to know.



robcomet said:


> Being on the wrong (but right!) side of the Atlantic, I've had to order mine from Cult. I ordered it on October 5th and with tax and shipping comes to $472.05 or £294.64. I hope this kit is worth it as that is one BIG chunk of money to me.
> 
> Rob


Even on this side pond it's a big chunk of change.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Does somebody knows when she will be available for the common mortals?


3 to 4 weeks after we get ours is what they have been saying.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I thought Jamie said two weeks after club members. Light kit and parts are supposed to come out the same time.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*missing*

I used my E mail from yesterday and went back to the order page on page 2, the 1/350 option was missing


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

woof359 said:


> I used my E mail from yesterday and went back to the order page on page 2, the 1/350 option was missing


The e-mail did say you could only order one...


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I just got mine on order- in at #741.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

RossW said:


> Mach7 - where did he say that? It's unusual to pay for duty and Canadian tax at the source, it's usually added at the border.


I'm trying to find where I saw it. It thought it was in a club update.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Nothing yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

jheilman said:


> Nothing yet.


Ditto.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Does order #1701 gets theirs free?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ditto.


Dont worry, Jamie is looking into it on Monday. If you are a club member , than a kit is waiting for you. Just have to wait a little longer. the suspense is killing me too, but still the kit in our hands in about 2 weeks compared to Xmas. Ill take that anytime. Cant do anything until the light kits are released anyway, but I want to see that Premeir club packaging:thumbsup:


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

In the email from Round2, it says:

"Canadian Duty, Taxes, etc. are not included in the final cost. They are the responsibility of the purchaser"

He said on the Round2 blog (in comments under the Alien licence posting) that it would be free shipping for Canadians as well. Guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow to see if this is just a mistake or not.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

#769!!

Naturally, I was out camping all day Friday and most of Saturday and didn't check the email until today. Oh well. At least it'll be here in a few weeks now!!

I wonder if there will be a #1701?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

John Duncan said:


> ...I wonder if there will be a #1701?


If the certificates that come with the kits are numbered, I'm betting that one will become a collector's item!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

RossW said:


> In the email from Round2, it says:
> 
> "Canadian Duty, Taxes, etc. are not included in the final cost. They are the responsibility of the purchaser"
> 
> He said on the Round2 blog (in comments under the Alien licence posting) that it would be free shipping for Canadians as well. Guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow to see if this is just a mistake or not.


Agreed. My emailed invoice says right on it under the model kit cost - $28.35 SHIPPING. That cost was automatically applied and could not be removed, so for us Canadians, the kit is now $178.34.

This has NOTHING to do with Canadian Duty or taxes that are applied when the shipped item reaches the border. This is a Round 2 charge.

Just so that there is NO mistake in understanding here.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Ordered mine, woohoo! Ok, now a question that I know has been covered, but I can't find the answer to. When I get my kit, what is going to be different about it versus the kits I find in stores? Will there only be a certificate of authenticity? Is that it?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

This is odd. I've ordered tuff from the States before and never gotten charged for anything after placing my order. And some of that stuff was more expensive than this kit.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

GSaum said:


> Ordered mine, woohoo! Ok, now a question that I know has been covered, but I can't find the answer to. When I get my kit, what is going to be different about it versus the kits I find in stores? Will there only be a certificate of authenticity? Is that it?




The differences are:

Packaging - special refractive inks

Special Parts Pack - Parts for both pilot versions. Retail version will not come with this.

Numbered certificate - 1 of 1701 (Kit No's *1* and *1701* will become highly collectable if *unopened* !)
Unknown if the outside of the packaging is numbered or not. 

*I feel sorry for whoever gets these two kits , you have a potentially expensive decission on your hands !*


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

GSaum said:


> Ordered mine, woohoo! Ok, now a question that I know has been covered, but I can't find the answer to. When I get my kit, what is going to be different about it versus the kits I find in stores? Will there only be a certificate of authenticity? Is that it?


Right on the product page where you ordered it says "...and additional bonus parts to create the 1st & 2nd Pilot versions of the ship. The box lid illustration is by famous artist Alex Ross. A numbered certificate of authenticity lets everybody know you have the Premier model."


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Not related to the release of this model but an interesting Enterprise connection.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/11/0...ss-enterprise-finishes-final/?test=latestnews

When I was a young modeller I had a framed photo of the Enterprise, Long Beach, and Bainbridge as "Task Force One". E=mc2 was spelled out on the flight deck. Alas, my cherished photo is out still there sailing in the Never-Never Land of moving off to college!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

I am from Australia, and have been getting all the updates for this since the start. I have been led to believe that I will not be able to order this due to the fact that it is only for our American cousins. 

I now have the email to order this and I am confused  as to whether this is true or not.

So my question is simple: Can we order this from overseas or not?


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Probably, but pay special attention to the added shipping charges for Oz.


----------



## dehayes (Mar 9, 2006)

jheilman said:


> Nothing yet.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jheilman
> Nothing yet.
> 
> Ditto.


Haven't heard anything either. Sent an E-mail to Round2 but have not received a reply to that either.

Kind of upset since I was one of the people who signed up at WF, got my Gold Shirt, and helped spread the word to other modelers in my city.
Now people who signed up long after me have already got their kits ordered and I still haven't got my first E-mail.

Still being patient, but getting worried as I see the numbers approaching 800 kits ordered already.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

spawndude said:


> Not related to the release of this model but an interesting Enterprise connection.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/11/0...ss-enterprise-finishes-final/?test=latestnews
> 
> When I was a young modeller I had a framed photo of the Enterprise, Long Beach, and Bainbridge as "Task Force One". E=mc2 was spelled out on the flight deck. Alas, my cherished photo is out still there sailing in the Never-Never Land of moving off to college!


I happen to be going to the decommissioning of the Enterprise on Dec. 1st..

I can't wait. 
I tour the ship a couple of days beforehand.
I'm sure it will be bittersweet.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> I happen to be going to the decommissioning of the Enterprise on Dec. 1st..
> 
> I can't wait.
> I tour the ship a couple of days beforehand.
> I'm sure it will be bittersweet.


Say Good - Bye to her for me Mike , she was my home for three years.
Lcdr. Herb S. Hampton, USN (Ret.) She was a good ship, fair winds and following seas, .......Godspeed Enterprise !


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Well my online C.C. statement shows I just got charged for the kit WOOO HOOOO


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

jaws62666 said:


> Dont worry, Jamie is looking into it on Monday. If you are a club member , than a kit is waiting for you. Just have to wait a little longer. the suspense is killing me too, but still the kit in our hands in about 2 weeks compared to Xmas. Ill take that anytime. Cant do anything until the light kits are released anyway, but I want to see that Premeir club packaging:thumbsup:


Who do I contact to receive my purchase order?

Tom


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Who do I contact to receive my purchase order?
> 
> Tom


Im sure Jamie will be on here as soon as he finds out something. I just keep checking my inbox. Hes probably on the horn right now figuring out what is going on.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Whoohoo!!! AutoWorld sorted out the shipping charge problem with Canadian customers (as I understand it they weren't able to set up the free shipping to Canada in their system for this item so they're refunding the charge. They did the refund for me while I was on the phone - great customer service).

Order #867. I literally cannot wait. No, really.


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ditto.


Did you send us an email?



PhantomStranger said:


> If anyone has a problem like this, please double check in your spam or junk filters. If you don't find the email there, please send us an email.
> http://www.round2models.com/contact
> We will investigate every case, but that probably won't start until Monday. Don't worry. If you are on our list (Ross, you are. I just looked you up myself), we won't let your kit slip away. Please be patient.


Unlike previous hiccups, this seems to be relatively limited as we have only received about a dozen emailed cases of this happening over the weekend and all contacts have been verified on our lists. Ultimately, the fault lies with the internet and the ether that its information floats upon. We sent the message, but a handful didn't receive it. The majority of the cases we have seen are legitimate 1701 Club list members. In a couple cases, folks are on our waiting list. In every case, I have been able to locate the person and have verified their status pesronally.

Still, we aren't taking this lightly. If you haven't received the order email and you believe you are on our 1701 Club list (not the waiting list), please email us at the address above. Before the end of the day, we will be sending out a direct email to everyone that emails us to report a problem.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

OK, email sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

PhantomStranger said:


> Did you send us an email?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, 2nd email sent!
Really, really want this!
Andy.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I sent my email to you guys on Saturday... I did move after signing up for the 1701 Club, so my shipping address is different. I don't know if that would throw off anything?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I hope none of the members waiting for their email are among the millions still without power in the northeast! Bad timing!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yikes! Yeah that would suck.


----------



## aridas sofia (Feb 3, 2004)

I have my power back and have contacted the company about not getting my notice after having received all the updates, T-shirt, etc, and haven't heard back as of yet. I am also definitely getting the kit once I am given the okay.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Aha! Got my email, ordered my kit... #910! HUZZAH!

Thanks Round 2 for sorting things out quickly! OMGIMSOEXCITED!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Woohoo finally, order 908. Come on baby get to my house. :hat::thumbsup:


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Wasn't #921 the original AMT release back in the good old 60s? That would be a cool number to get, too... if you're sentimental about that kind of thing. 

K


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*For the win!!!*

#905 successfully ordered!

VERY happy!

Tom


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Finally got my email!
Now, just have to come up with the funds.
I do have until the 14th though.
Hmmm...
Andy


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Done deal !!

No. 925

Thank you Jamie !!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

I am #934!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I am not a number!!

Oh, yes I am. #932.


----------



## dehayes (Mar 9, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by [email protected]
> Ditto.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by PhantomStranger
> If anyone has a problem like this, please double check in your spam or junk filters. If you don't find the email there, please send us an email.
> http://www.round2models.com/contact
> We will investigate every case, but that probably won't start until Monday. Don't worry. If you are on our list (Ross, you are. I just looked you up myself), we won't let your kit slip away. Please be patient.





PhantomStranger said:


> Did you send us an email?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I sent yet another email (my third) and still no response from Round2. I'm begining to feel like the Invisible Man. Maybe I'll be lucky and get kit No. 1701 :devil:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Did you check your spam filter? Not just the one in the email client on your computer, but the online one (assuming you can access your mail via the web).


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Almost to 1,000 - each time I see the jump in numbers I get a little nervous as I'm waiting for this weeks paycheck to purchase this. I almost feel like they're going to run out. I'm sure glad I have one reserved as I don't get paid until Thursday. Once the funds hit, I'm ordering! I'm glad to see this kit being purchased quickly, to show it was worthwhile for Round2 to make them.

Before the 1701 club, I "settled" for the 808 kit, which is still cool, but this is the one I wanted all along!

Thank you Round2!!!



jheilman said:


> I am not a number!!
> 
> Oh, yes I am. #932.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks to those at Round 2 for making this happen.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

So very happy! Order#467 is my Dream come true! Thanks to Round 2 and all the folks who made this happen!:hat::tongue:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

rowdylex said:


> I am from Australia, and have been getting all the updates for this since the start. I have been led to believe that I will not be able to order this due to the fact that it is only for our American cousins.
> 
> I now have the email to order this and I am confused  as to whether this is true or not.
> 
> So my question is simple: Can we order this from overseas or not?


I tried ordering from here in Korea, but when I entered my Visa billing info, for the "country", the only choices available were the US and Canada. So no premier kit for me.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am not positive but I think Jamie mentioned that the kit could only be shipped to US and Canada at this time. Perhaps someone can confirm?


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

My order is 946


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> I am not positive but I think Jamie mentioned that the kit could only be shipped to US and Canada at this time. Perhaps someone can confirm?


Confirmed. Been mentioned since day one ... since they only have the North American license for Star Trek kits.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Confirmed. Been mentioned since day one ... since they only have the North American license for Star Trek kits.


My shipping address is in New York, where they sent the shirt. I just want to pay for it like I do with Megahobby and CultTVman and Federation Modełs.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

PayPal?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

charonjr said:


> PayPal?


I used PayPal.

Tom


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Got mine ordered. #602. Due Thursday, the 8th, by end of day. Unfortunately it's via UPS. And I paid with a cash card. Didn't use PayPal.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

darkwanderer said:


> Got mine ordered. #602. Due Thursday, the 8th, by end of day. Unfortunately it's via UPS. And I paid with a cash card. Didn't use PayPal.


Yours shipped already? did you use free shipping ? What part of the country are you in. Due in 2 days, damn you are a lucky man


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Yes, was wondering the same thing.
Did not notice a ship date or an expected delivery date when I placed my order.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You can check your order's status and get tracking info by logging into www.autoworldstore.com and checking under My Account.

Mine's still processing


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> You can check your order's status and get tracking info by logging into www.autoworldstore.com and checking under My Account.
> 
> Mine's still processing


Mine is the same.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> You can check your order's status and get tracking info by logging into www.autoworldstore.com and checking under My Account.
> 
> Mine's still processing





Opus Penguin said:


> Mine is the same.


 Same here processing


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

pagni said:


> Yes, was wondering the same thing.
> Did not notice a ship date or an expected delivery date when I placed my order.


My email said 7-10 days. So I am expecting it before the Thanksgiving holidays.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Just checked by tracking and the same...processing.
Should mention that there is a distinction between what shows when you order which is 7 day free ground shipping, apparently this does not mean 7 days from the day you placed your order, but how long it may take you to receive it once the order has been "processed" and there is no indication of what the processing time will be.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

pagni said:


> Just checked by tracking and the same...processing.
> Should mention that there is a distinction between what shows when you order which is 7 day free ground shipping, apparently this does not mean 7 days from the day you placed your order, but how long it may take you to receive it once the order has been "processed" and there is no indication of what the processing time will be.


Yep aware of that which was why I thought it a bit odd Jamie said we could get it as soon as the end of this week if we ordered as soon as we got the email (which I did). I am assuming he meant if you ordered UPS 2nd day. In any case, I hope to have mine by the end of the month. As anxious as I am to see it, I can't do much until the lighting kit comes anyway.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

I could see the processing time increase as they have upwards of 1,000 orders in a few days. That's ok, I can be patient. I still have to order the light kit and the extra photo etch set anyways.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I just talked with someone from AutoWorldStore. They have the kits in their west coast warehouse at the moment, they have to get them from there to their main facility before they can start shipping them. They hope to get them there today or tomorrow. So far, they've sold about 600 of the kits.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I thought that they could ship directly from their west coast warehouse to fulfill 1701 Club orders.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

That's what I was told, maybe I misunderstood what he meant but he also mentioned a problem with the software between the two loactions not talking very well so maybe that's why there is a hiccup in getting them out.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Still no email for me...starting to wonder......

Tib


----------



## aridas sofia (Feb 3, 2004)

I got the email. Thank you James. Unfortunately at the moment I only have my iPhone to view email and the Internet, and after a dozen tries I have come to the conclusion the email is not formatted for being viewed or interacted with in the iOS. I followed the instructions to a tee, and hit dead end after dead end. 

Hopefully my new laptop will arrive in the next several days and I will be able to reach the part of the Round 2 website that will allow me to order.


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

Autoworld ..."As soon as your order ships, we will notify you via e-mail. You can also track your packages, review your orders, print invoices, and more, from your "My Account" page at any time."..._RICH.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> I thought that they could ship directly from their west coast warehouse to fulfill 1701 Club orders.


This was my understanding as well. 
The only way I could be MORE excited about a kit getting to me (as soon as possible) would be if it was something from the TV series UFO! Just dont see that happening anytime soon so... ALL HAIL THE TOS E!!! Happy days indeed!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Has anyone that ordered the kit recieved a shipped notice yet?


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Has anyone that ordered the kit recieved a shipped notice yet?


Patience Grasshopper It's only been a couple of days


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

idman said:


> Patience Grasshopper It's only been a couple of days


I just ordered mine yesterday. im not worried about waiting. I saw an earlier guy on here state that he had UPS delivery confirmation for Thursday, yet everything else on here states kits are still on the west coast. Just curious


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

I placed my order Friday and selected 2nd day air (yes, I paid for it). No confirmation yet, but since I really wouldn't have any real time to dedicate to it until the weekend, I'm not too worried.

I probably shouldn't have paid for the 2nd day air but I was excited


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

My Big E is on the way: #993.

Woo-hoo!

M.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

1002!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> You can check your order's status and get tracking info by logging into www.autoworldstore.com and checking under My Account.
> 
> Mine's still processing


Yeah, mine too (I am #460).


----------



## dehayes (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by [email protected] 
Ditto. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by PhantomStranger 
If anyone has a problem like this, please double check in your spam or junk filters. If you don't find the email there, please send us an email.
http://www.round2models.com/contact
We will investigate every case, but that probably won't start until Monday. Don't worry. If you are on our list (Ross, you are. I just looked you up myself), we won't let your kit slip away. Please be patient. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by PhantomStranger 
Did you send us an email?

Unlike previous hiccups, this seems to be relatively limited as we have only received about a dozen emailed cases of this happening over the weekend and all contacts have been verified on our lists. Ultimately, the fault lies with the internet and the ether that its information floats upon. We sent the message, but a handful didn't receive it. The majority of the cases we have seen are legitimate 1701 Club list members. In a couple cases, folks are on our waiting list. In every case, I have been able to locate the person and have verified their status pesronally.

Still, we aren't taking this lightly. If you haven't received the order email and you believe you are on our 1701 Club list (not the waiting list), please email us at the address above. Before the end of the day, we will be sending out a direct email to everyone that emails us to report a problem. 

OK, I sent yet another email (my third) and still no response from Round2. I'm begining to feel like the Invisible Man. Maybe I'll be lucky and get kit No. 1701 

Jamie sent me an E-mail today and I was able to order mine (#1005). Thanks Jamie for responding and solving my problem. Looking forward to getting my jewel. Now all I need is the light kit when it becomes available.


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

crap, i was trying to get #1000 then 1017 but i got order# 1010.

7 more days till E-day
gus


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> Yours shipped already? did you use free shipping ? What part of the country are you in. Due in 2 days, damn you are a lucky man


Yes, I used free shipping and it's going to Central Florida. Order came out of South Bend, IN so more than likely it'll go straight south on I-75, staying away from the mess on the east coast and I-95.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

This is what jamie said about the kit numbers:

Yes, all 1701 kits will be distributed so there will be a Ò1 of 1701″ and Ò1701 of 1701″. Kits will not be distributed in order though. Also, the store order number has no correlation to the kit number or number of kits sold. The order number is represents the total number of product sold through autoworldstore.com since the system was put in place.

So, who knows what number we will be getting.


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

so what you are saying is, i have only seen about 10-20 people say they
ordered so in fact I may have the 21st kit but am order 1010 because
other people ordered a car or truck or figure kit in between me and one of
the other guys on this post?

it seems kinda strange that the system was reset to 0 when this started
and somebody has kit 200 and another 1002. I am not understanding
your logic, did R2 only have 200 orders for the year? and now I am the 
1010th order of the year?

gus


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

They had to change the system to accept orders for only the 1701 club. It makes sense that the counter was reset to zero. I'm glad in a way, it's anyone's luck that gets them number 1 or number 1701...


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

My order is in, thanks to P.S. for the hand!

Tib


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

But, are the premiere kits individually numbered? Or is the certificate inside?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I would imagine that the certificates would be numbered but nothing else.

Just as a production issue.

you may have seen "10-20 folks" HERE, but 

A) this isn't the only place people are posting their numbers
2) not everybody is obligated to post their numbers
c) this is the internet. no post should be taken as gospel

your order # 1010 could be an accurate reflection of 1010 Enterprises sold..
just not to people on _this_ board who felt the need to post another "me too" post


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I would imagine that the certificates would be numbered but nothing else.
> 
> Just as a production issue.
> 
> ...


Lou, how are the masks coming. Did you get your kit yet?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes Lou!! Waiting on you!! (hee hee)

Your templates are then next on my list to buy for this kit!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

well, I'm #317 and playing the waiting game.
As soon as I have something to show, show it I will

<Flounder> This is gonna be great...</Flounder>


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> well, I'm #317 and playing the waiting game.
> As soon as I have something to show, show it I will
> 
> <Flounder> This is gonna be great...</Flounder>


Does yours still show as processing or shipped?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

honestly, I haven't checked.

something to do when I get home..

UPDATE
still processing


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

I've had the following on my Order Status screen for the last day or so now. (Ordered on Friday afternoon #242).

*NOTE: This order has already shipped or has reached the final stages of processing. Therefore this order is no longer editable.*

Other than that, I've gotten no confirmation email that it was shipped, but my card's been charged....


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Epsilon said:


> I've had the following on my Order Status screen for the last day or so now. (Ordered on Friday afternoon #242).
> 
> *NOTE: This order has already shipped or has reached the final stages of processing. Therefore this order is no longer editable.*
> 
> Other than that, I've gotten no confirmation email that it was shipped, but my card's been charged....


I see the same (order number 211), but I am not rejoicing until I see it officially shipped.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I've been bummed out about the election but looking forward to this kit has really pepped me up, at least a little...


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

mine was #410, just says "*processing*"..................


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I'll bet they all say "processing" for a while.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Click on the option to change your order. On the next screen is where I see the note that it can't be changed because it may have shipped


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I have that too. I ordered on the Saturday the 3rd. I fully expect it to arrive Saturday or Monday. Paying money was signing a legal contract. That shipping says 7 days Ground UPS. NOT shipping when they feel like it. I'll approve 7 business days from Monday the 5th, and expect it not later than Monday the 12th.

After that, I'm going to complain.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I remember when stuff I ordered said "Please allow 6 to 8 weeks for delivery".


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> I remember when stuff I ordered said "Please allow 6 to 8 weeks for delivery".


How'd those X-Ray specs work out for you?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Battle Creek, Michigan?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

charonjr said:


> I have that too. I ordered on the Saturday the 3rd. I fully expect it to arrive Saturday or Monday. Paying money was signing a legal contract. That shipping says 7 days Ground UPS. NOT shipping when they feel like it. I'll approve 7 business days from Monday the 5th, and expect it not later than Monday the 12th.
> 
> After that, I'm going to complain.


It actually says ships in 7-10 days. We thought it wasnt going to be here until december, so anytime before that is a plus.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Maybe I read it wrong. I thought it said that the order would ship within 7-10 days. I take that as meaning that "within 7 to 10 days before it ships" the clock doesn't start until the package leaves the warehouse (in terms of shipping time), not when I pay for it online.

I placed my order Friday afternoon at 4:30. I selected 2nd day air. I also read the 7 to 10 day thing. I don't expect to see my kit until the begining to middle of next week.

I think it's premature to start complaining.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

alpha-8 said:


> Maybe I read it wrong. I thought it said that the order would ship within 7-10 days. I take that as meaning that "within 7 to 10 days before it ships" the clock doesn't start until the package leaves the warehouse (in terms of shipping time), not when I pay for it online.
> 
> I placed my order Friday afternoon at 4:30. I selected 2nd day air. I also read the 7 to 10 day thing. I don't expect to see my kit until the begining to middle of next week.
> 
> I think it's premature to start complaining.


Amen Brother, what is the need for complaining, the kit is already ahead of the December release originally stated by Jamie. Even if it didnt come until christmas, we paid for it and IT IS FINALLY HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

charonjr said:


> I have that too. I ordered on the Saturday the 3rd. I fully expect it to arrive Saturday or Monday. Paying money was signing a legal contract. That shipping says 7 days Ground UPS. NOT shipping when they feel like it. I'll approve 7 business days from Monday the 5th, and expect it not later than Monday the 12th.
> 
> After that, I'm going to complain.


Hate to disappoint but it is 7- 10 days from time it ships. I was aware of that when I was placing the order ( and I ordered Friday). Yes, you paid for the model so legally they are obligated to send it to you, but it doesn't mean they owe you the model 7 - 10 days from the time you clicked "order". Just clarifying here. I am expecting to get my kit by the end of the month at the latest. Since it still shows processing, and the order is not changeable, I expect it will ship by early next week. Considering the holidays coming up and all, I probably will not receive it until after Thanksgiving. That is my expectation. If you wanted it sooner, best to have paid extra for the 2 day shipping.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jamie just emailed me saying that the Premier Club kits will be shipping out of the West Coast warehouse either today or at the latest tomorrow. He also said the final Club Update email will be out on Monday or Tuesday next week. Some should start seeing the kits in their hands by next week I would guess.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Good to hear!


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yay! Finally ordered. I'm number 1703 (wish it was 1701 - that would have been cool), so I guess that puts to rest any idea that the order numbers coincide with just Enterprise orders...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

For some reason I'm reminded of my nephew when he was about 10. We went to a planetarium, paid our fee, found a seat and sat down about 5 minutes before show time. The instant his butt hit the seat, he started squirming and whining "when is the show gonna staaaart?!" :lol:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I guess that because its soooo close now, all the decorum we've been showing until now (HA!) is wearing off!


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Nova Designs said:


> I guess that because its soooo close now, all the decorum we've been showing until now (HA!) is wearing off!


 
Indeed.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Everyone just keep the footie pajamas on , and dont peek under the tree til Christmas morning.:tongue:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Havok69 said:


> Yay! Finally ordered. I'm number 1703 (wish it was 1701 - that would have been cool), so I guess that puts to rest any idea that the order numbers coincide with just Enterprise orders...


Strange. I thought the premiere edition was limited to 1701 kits? Even if the order numbers don't coincide with the kit numbers there STILL should only be 1701 kits, right? Maybe I missread something somewhere, it would not be the first time.:tongue:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hunch said:


> Strange. I thought the premiere edition was limited to 1701 kits? Even if the order numbers don't coincide with the kit numbers there STILL should only be 1701 kits, right? Maybe I missread something somewhere, it would not be the first time.:tongue:


It is . The website takes orders for all the round 2 and auto world items as well as the Premier kits


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I thought It was just that they needed 1701 to see if the project was viable.

Jamie mentioned in one of the updates that they had way surpassed that figure, maybe that's the reserve list he mentioned


----------



## dtssyst (Sep 7, 2007)

and so it begins...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Polar-Light...150942060?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item337d9f936c

I wondered how long it would take until it got posted.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Holy moly that is ridiculous! Anyone who pays that price is a low grade moron.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Gonna watch this auction just for the amusement value.

Don't know if Jamie might have a bone to pick with the seller for using the 1701 club graphic? The box art too is probably from the 1701 club update since there's no way this guy has the kit yet. Also, stating the premiere edition was limited to 1701 items and is sold out are not really true.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

WOOHOOOO!!!! Order placed. I'm so excited!!!! I've been waiting for this for ages!!!


----------



## dtssyst (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm watching it also.
Very interested in seeing if it really sells for what they are asking.

For the price, it should include all the extra kits, white glove delivery, and a post it note for the buyer that says 'moron' that can be posted to their forehead.

I am hopeful that Jamie will pick that bone but I highly doubt that it will stop the seller.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

dtssyst said:


> and so it begins...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Polar-Light...150942060?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item337d9f936c
> 
> I wondered how long it would take until it got posted.


For that price it should be fully assembled, all lights working, painted, decaled and mounted in a plexiglass case.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Well, for that price I'm sure you could buy a kit and pay a talented individual to build it for you. But where's the fun in that?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

dtssyst said:


> and so it begins...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Polar-Light...150942060?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item337d9f936c
> 
> I wondered how long it would take until it got posted.


If this kit gets a bid there will be 1700 more up for auction 2 seconds later.


----------



## dlbsyst (Jun 9, 2009)

Hunch said:


> If this kit gets a bid there will be 1700 more up for auction 2 seconds later.


I don't know. I think I would sell mine for the bargain price of $1000.;-)


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

jaws62666 said:


> It is . The website takes orders for all the round 2 and auto world items as well as the Premier kits


Wait, if that were the case wouldn't the numbers be in the hundreds of thousands at least? There certainly would not be numbers in the hundreds at any rate and I'd like to think they were doing better saleswise than that!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Sadly, I find that I must pass on this. If it had been released six weeks ago I would have instantly ordered it but I now find myself currently unemployed with no prospects until after the first of the year. I will have to wait and just get the standard edition when things get better.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

dtssyst said:


> and so it begins...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Polar-Light...150942060?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item337d9f936c
> 
> I wondered how long it would take until it got posted.


That should be illegal.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Not illegal to resell something. But, the crazy price is hilarious. The only folks that would be interested would have an excess of $$ and a shortage of brains.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

dtssyst said:


> and so it begins...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Polar-Light...150942060?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item337d9f936c
> 
> I wondered how long it would take until it got posted.


That's just completely shameful.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

jheilman said:


> Not illegal to resell something. But, the crazy price is hilarious. The only folks that would be interested would have an excess of $$ and a shortage of brains.


I know that it is not illegal to re-sell something but the price that they are charging should be.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Cute ... buy it now at $1,701.00. I don't think so.


----------



## dlbsyst (Jun 9, 2009)

All it takes is one bidder and then $$$ chaching! That's the sound my Samsung tablet makes when I sell an item on E-bay. It's awesome.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Ok, guys, I'll mea culpa on the shipping issue. I just don't consider it good business form to put down a choice of shipping times, take the money, then not be ready to ship on the following business day. This is not a pre-order issue and the fact that we're given a window to order in without mention that this is a pre-order situation should be read that they have the kits and are ready to ship. If I had paid for two shipping, you bet your priceless starships I would have expected it here yesterday. Otherwise, what's the point. And I don't give credence to the notion that because it is here early, I should be greatful and shut up. Because.... It's still not here. And if it doesn't arrive on time 7-10 days after the order is placed (UPS doesn't stop shipping over weekends),mthen it isn't right. Having looked at the site, there's nothing that says "item may ship any time within the next month". 7-10 days via UPS or 2 day air. To me, that is a contract guys. And if it is something different, then the terms need to be made crystal clear. And I do resent the fact that several of you remarked that I was behaving childishly.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

kenlee said:


> I know that it is not illegal to re-sell something but the price that they are charging should be.


Oh, no question. But only someone who is clueless would bite on this auction. The fun part is seeing if anyone does. I seriously hope no one does. Like I said, if someone has a ton of extra $$ and couldn't be bothered to take one minute to do a little research, maybe.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

charonjr said:


> Having looked at the site, there's nothing that says "item may ship any time within the next month". 7-10 days via UPS or 2 day air. To me, that is a contract guys. And if it is something different, then the terms need to be made crystal clear. And I do resent the fact that several of you remarked that I was behaving childishly.


I guess the over-riding enthusiasm for this kit is drowning out your being upset at having to wait a few more days. I honestly don't recall the precise wording on the ship time and I don't really care. Was I planning to start building the kit this weekend? No. This is a kit I have wanted since I was 12 years old discovering TOS Trek for the first time on a tiny 12" Black & white TV. Staying up after bedtime, turning the volume and brightness WAY down and waiting for the evening news crew to sign off. My local channel actually went to the expense of having the news team beam away after the broadcast. That was so cool. I wish there was a video available of that.

As a kid I could tell the AMT kit wasn't quite right. But I still bought and built at least 6 of them. One I even added fiber optics back in about 1987.

So, yes, you will have to wait a little while for this kit. It will be the best kit of this ship ever created. I'm stunned at your outrage over shipping language. Mostly because I can't imagine being upset over something like that. So, you think you're being cheated because you don't have it in hand right now? All I can say to that is relax. This is a tiny company. They are actually not that far from me. I thought about making the trek (all puns intended) to their facility and asking for a tour. I believe they are doing the best they can and they truly care about their customers. If you believe they don't and they are going out of their way to delay your kit beyond your expectations, seriously, that's only your perspective.

I think others will agree here, cut them some slack. Look what they are producing for us. THE kit. Patience dude.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

jheilman said:


> My local channel actually went to the expense of having the news team beam away after the broadcast. That was so cool. I wish there was a video available of that.


Oh wow man!!!!
You must be talking about what I experienced myself!
I remember it was channel 13 news.
When they were done with the news they said, "And now it time to beam aboard the Enterprise."
My older brother & I loved it when it happened.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

You know, I'm tempted to say "I'll eat my hat if someone coughs up the cash" but in reality _people are stupid_ and I dont want to have to buy a hat just because _I_ was stupid enough to make the bet!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

jheilman said:


> So, you think you're being cheated because you don't have it in hand right now?


Hmm ... I didn't take it that way, I thought that the OP felt that "2-day shipping" meant that the package would arrive two days after the date it was ordered. If I paid for two-day shipping, and the package arrived seven days later (for example), I'd want a credit for the difference in shipping costs between "two-day" and "seven-day" shipping.

If however, the kit could ship any day over a ten-day period, it would be a better practice to only offer something like a two-week shipping rate.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Honestly, guys, what SteveR said is all I'm trying to say. I'm not feeling cheated for not having it yesterday: I didn't order 2 day shipping. My point was that IF I had and there was no notice of a wait or hold on shipping, I would have expected it shipped on Monday and arrived on Wednesday. That's all. By how it is stated, my expectations have been set to expect it anywhere from Saturday (earliest) to Thursday the 15th (latest) by 7-10 day UPS. But... You Know... Never Mind. I've been told that I'm being childish and to relax and to cut R2 slack that it doesn't need if it set expectations appropriately. Oh Well. Forget it. My point is wasted. But thank you SteveR for expressing my point better than I did.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I got the package yesterday. It was the car model I ordered along with the Big E, but no indication of the whereabouts of the Big E.
Went back to the shipping conformation e-mails and saw that my order had been shipped, based on what I read _complete_. No indication of any delay.
The way I see it is, they offered the kit for immediate sale, not for advanced sale and now they are now in breach. 
Still haven't found that notice or clause in the contract or e-mail from Auto-World saying it's delayed.
I doubt I'll be a returning customer to Auto-World.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

If you're looking to save some money and spend "only" $340-ish

http://www.amazon.com/350-Star-Trek-Enter-Stnd/dp/B004C5GWEW/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_t_4

Some things I don't understand. For that, I am thankful. :hat:

EDIT:

So for gits and shiggles, I did a mock order. Hey, ships about 11/13-11/14, with shipping a meager $54.65. Grand total $391.21. How I get through the day with such temptations...


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I would assume that WHEN it ships it will be either 7 days or 2 day shipping if that is the option you chose. Whats so confusing about that?


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Ok, nothing confusing IF they say that shipment could happen over a period of time. Otherwise, a Weekend order is usually assumed processed on the next business day and shipped that day. Your 2 day order arrives two days later, Wednesday, in this example.

If there is a question of When it will ship, that should be clearly stated before you place your order so that you do not expect it when you otherwise would.

No such statement exists, leading a reasonable expectation to have the product ship and arrive within the times specified.

Think of it this way: you bring your pc to me to fix and I tell you it takes two days and demand money up front. You then have a reasonable expectation that I will have your pc working and ready to pick up in two days. You wouldn't like it if I did not have the machine ready and said "oh, I meant two days from whenever I get to it"! Especially since money changed hands.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

So what is it you want Round2 to do at this point?


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Ok, my bad. It says "Item ships in 7-10 business days" on the page showing the kit itself. I misinterpreted it to coincide with the actual amount of shipping times that could be chosen from. So you guys are right, probably the end of the month.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

It was pretty clear to me:

On the top...last sentence says it all.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

darkwanderer said:


> Well I got the package yesterday. It was the car model I ordered along with the Big E, but no indication of the whereabouts of the Big E.
> Went back to the shipping conformation e-mails and saw that my order had been shipped, based on what I read _complete_. No indication of any delay.
> The way I see it is, they offered the kit for immediate sale, not for advanced sale and now they are now in breach.
> Still haven't found that notice or clause in the contract or e-mail from Auto-World saying it's delayed.
> I doubt I'll be a returning customer to Auto-World.


Umm, you ordered them together? Missed this little bit at the bottom of the email instructions apparently:



> Important Notes:
> Kit orders will ship in the order they are received.
> We do not ship to P.O. Boxes
> This order will ship one POL 878 kit. *No other products can be ordered with this kit as it is shipping from a separate warehouse*.


And it really is clear as day stating all over the place that your order won't be shipped for 7 - 10 days.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

JGG1701 said:


> Oh wow man!!!!
> You must be talking about what I experienced myself!
> I remember it was channel 13 news.
> When they were done with the news they said, "And now it time to beam aboard the Enterprise."
> ...


That's the one. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

charonjr said:


> Ok, my bad. It says "Item ships in 7-10 business days" on the page showing the kit itself. I misinterpreted it to coincide with the actual amount of shipping times that could be chosen from. So you guys are right, probably the end of the month.


Sorry if I sounded harsh. Wasn't meaning to.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dammit, why can't they ship it before I actually order it!?


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Lol


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I ordered another of their kits that were on sale along with the Enterprise and the other kit arrived today. But my wife has to stash both away until Xmas as they are my primary Xmas presents. So someone else has to open their kit when they get it and post pictures so I don't have to continue to wonder for the next 8 weeks.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> I ordered another of their kits that were on sale along with the Enterprise and the other kit arrived today. But my wife has to stash both away until Xmas as they are my primary Xmas presents. So someone else has to open their kit when they get it and post pictures so I don't have to continue to wonder for the next 8 weeks.


Bob, tell your wife that waiting till Christmas is cruel and unusual punishment, and ranks right up there with waterboarding !


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

At the top of the screen, it says you will receive an email when the kit is shipped. The 7-10 days comes into effect after that, as it will have been shipped then. If you check the Autoworld website using the logon provided in the initial email, you can check on the progress of your order. Mine still says it's processing.

Larry


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

My order is #1127. I am _*JUICED!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

rkoenn said:


> But my wife has to stash both away until Xmas as they are my primary Xmas presents. So someone else has to open their kit when they get it and post pictures so I don't have to continue to wonder for the next 8 weeks.


No no no - that's not how you do it! What you're supposed to say to the wife is that there is a 30 day return policy, so you have to open the kit NOW so you can verify all the parts are there. Only after that can it be packed away safely for Christmas.

:thumbsup:


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Havok69 said:


> No no no - that's not how you do it! What you're supposed to say to the wife is that there is a 30 day return policy, so you have to open the kit NOW so you can verify all the parts are there. Only after that can it be packed away safely for Christmas.
> 
> :thumbsup:


That's like asking a friend who is on a diet to join you for coffee then taking them into Krispy Kream for the drink.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Order still shows processing and I ordered last Friday. I hope they are able to get it shipped today. With the holidays coming up, this could delay when we receive it.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> I ordered another of their kits that were on sale along with the Enterprise and the other kit arrived today. But my wife has to stash both away until Xmas as they are my primary Xmas presents. So someone else has to open their kit when they get it and post pictures so I don't have to continue to wonder for the next 8 weeks.


I told my wife last night that the kit should be shipping soon and she said "good, I'll hold it until Christmas". Excuse me? I told her that I had agreed for her to hold the other big upcoming TOS related release (the LA LA Land Records 15 CD complete original series soundtrack), but no way I wasn't gonna dig into the Big E box when it comes. I told her holding both until Christmas would be more pain than my over anxious self could endure :tongue:.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Sometimes late shipping is good ... gives us time to prepare the spouse before it shows up.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Well, the way I see it, my wife was gven plenty of advanced notice when I got the t-shirt and she said "What the hell is THAT? Oh you are not wearing that out of the house..."

She better keep her pretty little hands off of it when it comes. This ain't waitin' for Santa.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

alpha-8 said:


> Well, the way I see it, my wife was gven plenty of advanced notice when I got the t-shirt and she said "What the hell is THAT? Oh you are not wearing that out of the house..."
> 
> She better keep her pretty little hands off of it when it comes. This ain't waitin' for Santa.


"A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do" - John Wayne :thumbsup:


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

JGG1701 said:


> Oh wow man!!!!
> You must be talking about what I experienced myself!
> I remember it was channel 13 news.
> When they were done with the news they said, "And now it time to beam aboard the Enterprise."


That's the one...the same station that featured David Letterman as a part-time, substitute weather man. He used to do a running standup routine in front of the bluescreen map. He was funnier back then than he is now.

And the beaming effect was accomplished with gold tinted video static, accompanied by the appropriate sound effect. The whole news crew, desk and all beamed aboard. Ah, the '70s in Indianapolis...

M.


----------



## Thraken-Sal (Sep 18, 2012)

Well I'm sitting her, waiting patiently for the email saying that my order has shipped, and crying in my beer because I want it NOW!!!!!  lol

EDIT: And now I check my e-mail and I have one from AutoWorld!!!!! unfortunately, it's an advertisment for their Veteran's Day sale...........(


----------



## dexter (May 28, 2008)

*1/350 Big E preoder email*

Anybody know Jamie's email at Round 2 as I received a 'reminder' email today to place my order for my reserved 1701 Premiere Edition 1/350 Enterprise but never received the preorder email containing the ordering info?


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Just put in my order for the the model and took advantage to order the 
1:1000 refit also for my growing collection of unbuilt models. I was #1163


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

dexter said:


> Anybody know Jamie's email at Round 2 as I received a 'reminder' email today to place my order for my reserved 1701 Premiere Edition 1/350 Enterprise but never received the preorder email containing the ordering info?


Use this one to contact them
http://www.round2models.com/contact


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm still subject to that $28.35 shipping charge applied to Canadian orders.

Did I email R2? Yes. A week ago. No response yet...


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

swhite228 said:


> That's like asking a friend who is on a diet to join you for coffee then taking them into Krispy Kream for the drink.


Mmmmmmm...
Do - nuts....


----------



## aof (Sep 21, 2012)

Still haven't received the email.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

WarpCore Breach said:


> I'm still subject to that $28.35 shipping charge applied to Canadian orders.
> 
> Did I email R2? Yes. A week ago. No response yet...


I would email them again. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Just got an email from Autoworld!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!

Alas it was nothing but an ad.


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

Autoworld;... 
"Note: Your reservation to purchase this exclusive 1701 Club kit expires at midnight on November 14, 2012."...
Maybe a hint to when the "reserved" may begin to be sent out...just before Thanksgiving.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

jheilman said:


> That's the one. :thumbsup::thumbsup:





MGagen said:


> That's the one...the same station that featured David Letterman as a part-time, substitute weather man. He used to do a running standup routine in front of the bluescreen map. He was funnier back then than he is now.
> 
> And the beaming effect was accomplished with gold tinted video static, accompanied by the appropriate sound effect. The whole news crew, desk and all beamed aboard. Ah, the '70s in Indianapolis...
> 
> M.


Yeah, my local shopping center even had a coloring contest of the Star Trek charactors. To cool back then.
-Jim


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Just got THE E-mail from autoworld, my Big E has shipped !!


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

Mine too! In Seattle on route to here! Mine was second-day shipping, so I'm hoping Tuesday at the latest!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

SO DID MINE ...I Live in Idaho so maybe Weds or Thurs Since Mon is a holiday


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*got my notice from R2 tha my big E is on its way !*


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

WOOHOO
Hello James,

Your order has shipped. (Order#: 908 placed on 11/05/2012)

To track your package visit the following link:
Here are your Tracking Numbers:



You may also use the preceding link to review your order details or print an invoice 
Next Weekend can be a model fest


----------



## Thraken-Sal (Sep 18, 2012)

Yep me too, but it says on the UPS tracking page that it hasn't arrived at their facility yet.  They submitted the label on the 6th of November.

But we are one step closer to the DAY


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My ship has shipped!!!!


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

That ship has SAILED! I have been sitting here, trying to imagine what a cube of 1701 Enterprise kits looks like in the warehouse and most of them being picked up by a huge UPS truck.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Woot! Mine has shipped as well (#601). It's in Portland (I live in Vancouver) and will be here on Monday. I chose UPS ground shipping.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Received shipping label creation date of 11/6, update 11/10, has not reached the facility for tracking yet.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Mine, too. Woo hoo!!!

I feel like a kid of 40 again!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Mine has shipped too!! No tracking number yet so not sure when it will be here.

UPDATE: Found the tracking number but it still does not show an estimated delivery date. Just that label was created on the 6th. I guess I will know more Monday.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

charonjr said:


> Received shipping label creation date of 11/6, update 11/10, has not reached the facility for tracking yet.


Yes, technically they have not shipped...( I know, I know....)
The labels were printed on the 6th it's now the 10th and UPS has not yet scanned the bar codes, it's not in their system so they are not on a truck out for delivery...they are still sitting on a warehouse floor.
But....they are on the way..... If we are all lucky we will get them before Thanksgiving...All bets are off after that as UPS, USPS, FedEX and all other carriers are notoriously swamped for the holiday season.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Unless ordered 2nd day it will get here by the end of next week.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

^ lol yes....


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

My UPS tracking number worked and it is scheduled for delivery this coming Friday the 16th! Woo Hoo!!


Who will be the first to post a pic of their prize?! :hat:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

John Duncan said:


> My UPS tracking number worked and it is scheduled for delivery this coming Friday the 16th! Woo Hoo!!
> 
> 
> Who will be the first to post a pic of their prize?! :hat:


Where are you from and did you use standard shipping or 2nd day


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Just got notification that mine had shipped. It's in UPS's hands and has left Seattle Washington. :thumbsup: Should arrrive Tuesday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Just got my shipping notification too! Wooohoo!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Hunch said:


> I would email them again. Better safe than sorry.


Email sent- again....


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Opus Penguin said:


> Unless ordered 2nd day it will get here by the end of next week.


I ordered mine with the free shipping option and it will be on my doorstep on Monday.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

jaws62666 said:


> Where are you from and did you use standard shipping or 2nd day


I'm in Alabama and I chose standard shipping.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

USPS loses my stuff sometimes so I chose UPS. Not willing to take a risk on losing that particular item


----------



## JR Shirley (Apr 7, 2005)

Wooohooo! Mine has shiiped and will be by COB Wednesday.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

JR Shirley said:


> Wooohooo! Mine has shiiped and will be by COB Wednesday.


what order # were you and did you use standard shipping? where are you located?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I got a weird email from Round2 some hours _after_ I placed my order at *autoworld*. 

*Quote:* _Dear 1701 Club Member,

We have begun the process of taking orders for the exclusive club U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701 Premiere Edition model kit. So far our records indicate you have not placed an order for your reserved kit. In order ensure that you will receive a kit, please be sure to place your order before the reservation period expires at midnight on November 14. After that your reserved kit will be made available to waiting list members and will be sold on a first come, first served basis.

Please refer to our email sent to you on Friday, November 2 for details on how to order._

As I said this arrived hours _after_ I had already placed my order and received *autoworld's* email confirmation of my order (for which I also printed out my receipt for the order). My credit card also shows that I was indeed charged for the order.

I can only think that while *autoworld* did accept my order and began processing it Round 2 had not yet been informed of my order and simply sent out the email notice as a matter of routine.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Friends, 
I have many people asking me what makes this kit so special over the multitude of other Enterprise releases, in particular the 1/350 Polar Lights refit.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

spawndude said:


> Friends,
> I have many people asking me what makes this kit so special over the multitude of other Enterprise releases, in particular the 1/350 Polar Lights refit.


They have to ask?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

spawndude said:


> Friends,
> I have many people asking me what makes this kit so special over the multitude of other Enterprise releases, in particular the 1/350 Polar Lights refit.


Well, if they don't understand it I'm not sure they ever will. This is really the holy grail of _Star Trek_ kits so many of us have been waiting decades for. It's not only the most accurate we have ever seen (and might ever see) but it's also _huge._

That pretty much explains it for me.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

local hobbytown here looked at me liked I was crazy..They're like never heard of it I'm like " WHAT WHAT WHAT" and you guys call yourselves a hobby store


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

idman said:


> local hobbytown here looked at me liked I was crazy..They're like never heard of it I'm like " WHAT WHAT WHAT" and you guys call yourselves a hobby store


That's weird. I talked to the guys at my local Hobbytown a couple months back, and they knew about it. Perhaps it is just how much effort they put in to managing their stock.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Prowler901 said:


> That's weird. I talked to the guys at my local Hobbytown a couple months back, and they knew about it. Perhaps it is just how much effort they put in to managing their stock.


Here prowler they don't stock that many trek kits..People out here are mostly R/C , planes and Military kit builders...Sci fi kits are not that popular..though some of the builders out here are starting to change..
Some of them are getting bored of seeing the same a t the local display shows


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spawndude said:


> Friends,
> I have many people asking me what makes this kit so special over the multitude of other Enterprise releases, in particular the 1/350 Polar Lights refit.


Tell them it's the same _size _as the 1/350 refit (okay a hair shorter), but it's the ORIGINAL Enterprise from the TV series. All previous original E kits have been much smaller, and/or much less accurate to the filming miniature.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

spawndude said:


> Friends,
> I have many people asking me what makes this kit so special over the multitude of other Enterprise releases, in particular the 1/350 Polar Lights refit.


Its size. How accurate it is. How versatile is. How it was engineered. etc.etc.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ill tell you what, if anyone has spare cash(that would be nice), Megahobby has the standard kit preorder for $98 plus $10 shipping and $5 off using hobbytalk as a code. So for $105 shipped, I am seriously considering it. Best of both worlds. Keep the premier kit sealed, and build the standard kit especially if the one on Ebay now sells for the $1750 LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I should check to see if Colpar is doing something special for the ol' girl....


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Ill tell you what, if anyone has spare cash(that would be nice), Megahobby has the standard kit preorder for $98 plus $10 shipping and $5 off using hobbytalk as a code. So for $105 shipped, I am seriously considering it. Best of both worlds. Keep the premier kit sealed, and build the standard kit especially if the one on Ebay now sells for the $1750 LOL:thumbsup:


I will open mine, at least to see what number it is. If it is 1 or 1701, it can always be repackaged.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I wont be able to double check until tomorrow at work, but can anyone confirm if the last day to order is the 14th or next Fridy? I thought the email said you had 14 days to pay, which would make the last day next Friday. Or, is the last day to pay next Wednesday the 14th? Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

It says:

Note: Your reservation to purchase this exclusive 1701 Club kit expires at midnight on November 14, 2012. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks, that's what I needed. :thumbsup:


----------



## JR Shirley (Apr 7, 2005)

jaws62666 said:


> what order # were you and did you use standard shipping? where are you located?


I was 591 and live in Las Vegas. I selected the free shipping.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the info on the uniqueness of this kit guys.


----------



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

*Still haven't received my email!*

I received my "reminder email" on friday that refers to an email (with the ordering info, i suppose) that was sent to me on november 2nd. Never received that email so do not know how to order. With all of the years waiting for this, i can't beleive i'm going to miss my opportunity! I wrote round 2 and hope they will respond.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

jlwshere said:


> I received my "reminder email" on friday that refers to an email (with the ordering info, i suppose) that was sent to me on november 2nd. Never received that email so do not know how to order. With all of the years waiting for this, i can't beleive i'm going to miss my opportunity! I wrote round 2 and hope they will respond.


Same here!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

OKay, now that the wait for our Grail kit draws to an end, who is ready to join the Galileo 7 Premier Club :thumbsup: " Hint Hint Jamie and Round 2 ":hat:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*count me in !*


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> OKay, now that the wait for our Grail kit draws to an end, who is ready to join the Galileo 7 Premier Club :thumbsup: " Hint Hint Jamie and Round 2 ":hat:


Man, I'd like to enjoy the TOS/E awhile before I even think about what's next!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

jlwshere said:


> I received my "reminder email" on friday that refers to an email (with the ordering info, i suppose) that was sent to me on november 2nd. Never received that email so do not know how to order. With all of the years waiting for this, i can't beleive i'm going to miss my opportunity! I wrote round 2 and hope they will respond.


Perhaps you will be getting a call very soon as per last the 1701 update:

"We will follow up with a reminder email and if we find that a member on the list has not placed an order, we will be calling those individuals directly to check to see if you received the email. You will be able to order over the phone if you desire. The call isn't intended to pester anyone; we just want to be sure that everyone on the list get the opportunity to order."

I don't think that they will let any 1701 members fall through the cracks in having a chance to order the premier kit.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Just checked the status of my order. "Out for delivery"


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Man. Mine hasn't even posted it shipped yet. Just the message that a UPS label was created.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Man. Mine hasn't even posted it shipped yet. Just the message that a UPS label was created.


same here, im sure it should ship today i would think


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

same here.... still sitting in the warehouse.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine has the UPS number, but the UPS site says nothing about it.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

My UPS status indicates that my kit is 'out for delivery'. I usually get my parcels early in the day. It should arrive soon.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> My UPS status indicates that my kit is 'out for delivery'. I usually get my parcels early in the day. It should arrive soon.


Did you pay for faster delivery?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jamie thinks that the last club update is scheduled to go out today. cant wait for the finale. Also I just preordered the last Sci Fi Fantasy modeller with Gary's last part on the Big E from Cult


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Jamie thinks that the last club update is scheduled to go out today. cant wait for the finale. Also I just preordered the last Sci Fi Fantasy modeller with Gary's last part on the Big E from Cult


IIRC Gary stated there would be a part 4. I just preordered it too.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Opus Penguin said:


> Did you pay for faster delivery?


I did not. My kit was shipped via UPS Ground (the free shipping option). However, it looks like the kits are shipping from Fife, WA, which is only a couple hours north of my house, so it makes sense that I'm getting mine so quickly (in fact, it was sitting in the UPS transfer facility in Portland since 1AM Saturday morning, which is only a 20 minute drive from my house!)


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Well this is weird. The UPS site still shows they received the label, but no shipping info. I put in a request to be emailed on any updates. An hour later, I receive an update from FedEx stating the package is en-route and scheduled to arrive tomorrow by 3 pm local time. Very interesting.

UPDATE: Nope this wasn't it. It was something else. Weird though.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Well it is weird that there are still some that haven't shipped yet. It sure would be nice to hear what's going on, especially since some are "out for delivery" and others are apparently ready to go, yet still at the warehouse. Earlier order numbers, if that matters. Sorry, just really looking forward to this.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yep, I know how you feel. I really won't be able to do much with the model until the light kit comes out, but I am anxious to see it. I am hoping it is still here by the end of the week.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Opus Penguin said:


> Yep, I know how you feel. I really won't be able to do much with the model until the light kit comes out, but I am anxious to see it. I am hoping it is still here by the end of the week.


Same here. Do we know when the light kit will be released? Or, for that matter, when will the kit be released to retailers?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

*THE ENTERPRISE HAS LANDED!!!*

I just received an email notice from UPS that the parcel was delivered to my doorstep at 10:17am PST.

I can't wait to get home and see it for myself. The decades-long wait is nearly over!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> *THE ENTERPRISE HAS LANDED!!!*
> 
> I just received an email notice from UPS that the parcel was delivered to my doorstep at 10:17am PST.
> 
> I can't wait to get home and see it for myself. The decades-long wait is nearly over!


Post pictures!


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> *THE ENTERPRISE HAS LANDED!!!*
> 
> I just received an email notice from UPS that the parcel was delivered to my doorstep at 10:17am PST.
> 
> I can't wait to get home and see it for myself. The decades-long wait is nearly over!


So, what's your address? So I can go and... guard it... for you... :dude:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> OKay, now that the wait for our Grail kit draws to an end, who is ready to join the Galileo 7 Premier Club :thumbsup: " Hint Hint Jamie and Round 2 ":hat:


Hell, I'm already a charter member of the "Bring the Galileo To Denver" club.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Personally, I think AutoWorldStore was not really ready to ship those out when they came in. They should've started boxing them up the moment the pallets came in and start slapping shipping labels on them as the orders came in, then have the shipping companies come pick them up. I think they're swamped now, trying to catch up.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

GOT IT!!! Posting pictures in a few minutes!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

UPS states the item shipped on the 6th. This leads me to believe their site is not updating. It has happened to me before. So who knows. Maybe when I get home it will be there.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> UPS states the item shipped on the 6th. This leads me to believe their site is not updating. It has happened to me before. So who knows. Maybe when I get home it will be there.


it shows the lable was created on the 6th right? that just means that Autoworlds shipper created the lable for UPS to pick up


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Just started a new thread.... Pictures included. Oh happy days! 

PS: my E order was processed on Nov 6 and shipped Nov 9. Again, I did NOT order this with 2-day shipping, so not sure how I beat so many others to the punch.


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> Ill tell you what, if anyone has spare cash(that would be nice), Megahobby has the standard kit preorder for $98 plus $10 shipping and $5 off using hobbytalk as a code. So for $105 shipped, I am seriously considering it. Best of both worlds. Keep the premier kit sealed, and build the standard kit especially if the one on Ebay now sells for the $1750 LOL:thumbsup:


I really appreciate you posting this - I ordered mine yesterday from Megahobby (as I live in Australia I'm ineligible to join the 1701 club) and for those wondering, the shipping was nearly $86.00 EMS. Ouch.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

BruceDownunder said:


> I really appreciate you posting this - I ordered mine yesterday from Megahobby (as I live in Australia I'm ineligible to join the 1701 club) and for those wondering, the shipping was nearly $86.00 EMS. Ouch.


No problem


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

GSaum said:


> Just started a new thread.... Pictures included. Oh happy days!
> 
> PS: my E order was processed on Nov 6 and shipped Nov 9. Again, I did NOT order this with 2-day shipping, so not sure how I beat so many others to the punch.


Well, seeing that the kit shipped from Fife, Wa and you are in Vancouver, Wa...that would explain why you got yours today...just a guess. Heck, by the look of it on google map, you probably could have picked it up yourself last week...lol

In any case, good for you! Enjoy it!


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

alpha-8 said:


> Well, seeing that the kit shipped from Fife, Wa and you are in Vancouver, Wa...that would explain why you got yours today...just a guess. Heck, by the look of it on google map, you probably could have picked it up yourself last week...lol
> 
> In any case, good for you! Enjoy it!


The thing is, I don't understand why it shipped from Fife. Isn't Round 2 located back east somewhere???


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

They are but for this kit, they were shipping directly from this warehouse. I read it somewhere but I can't remember where I saw it.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

GSaum said:


> The thing is, I don't understand why it shipped from Fife. Isn't Round 2 located back east somewhere???


I believe that the shipping dock/warehouse is in Tacoma, and Fife is basically the northern tip of Tacoma. 

I travel to the Seattle/Tacoma area a few times per year, and am somewhat familiar with that stretch of freeway.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well, I'm on the same coast (LA) so hopefully mine will take less than the 7-8 days ground shipping normally takes!


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

I live in Washington D.C. and I just received a UPS notification that it would be delivered tomorrow morning.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Spidey7 said:


> I live in Washington D.C. and I just received a UPS notification that it would be delivered tomorrow morning.


what order were you and what shipping method


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine is still stuck at the label but no shipping info!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Same here. Kinda weird.


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> what order were you and what shipping method


I was order# 427 and I went with the free 7 day shipping.

Also, for what it's worth, even though I've already received my tracking info and UPS notification of tomorrow's delivery, when I look on the "AutoWorld" website it still shows my order as "processing".


----------



## Thraken-Sal (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, mine is still stuck at the label was created; that was on the 6th, so 6 days and still waiting for actual movement.......


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

spawndude said:


> Mine is still stuck at the label but no shipping info!


Same here. I am getting concerned. My number was 211 so not sure what is taking so long.

UPDATE: FINALLY!!! It now shows it will arrive Friday.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Maybe they're having trouble with the warp plasma injectors...


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Mine still says "processing," but I'm also #1127 and I ordered it only on Nov. 9th.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

I will get mine day after tomorrow


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Friday for me too!

Unfortunately I'm at the end of the drivers run as I RARELY get my packages before 5:00PM.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> Maybe they're having trouble with the warp plasma injectors...


Or the dreaded starboard power coupling!! Damn thing's always going offline!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Want to talk about close? I will be ordering mine just after midnight. At 12:01am on the 15th to be exact. Having to take care of my youngest stepdaughter, her husband, their two kids and now my oldest stepdaughters daughter, it has left me pretty tight money wise. I can do it, just need to wait for direct deposit to hit at midnight! Wish me luck guys!


----------



## Thraken-Sal (Sep 18, 2012)

Well mine became unstuck overnight and left Portland, Or this morning heading toward Texas. The estimated delivery date is Friday Nov 16 before the end of the day. I can't wait


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

robiwon said:


> Want to talk about close? I will be ordering mine just after midnight. At 12:01am on the 15th to be exact. Having to take care of my youngest stepdaughter, her husband, their two kids and now my oldest stepdaughters daughter, it has left me pretty tight money wise. I can do it, just need to wait for direct deposit to hit at midnight! Wish me luck guys!


Ouch - that's close. I would put it in your cart before midnight just to be on the safe side...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Havok69 said:


> Ouch - that's close. I would put it in your cart before midnight just to be on the safe side...


Thanks Havok, I didn't think about that!:thumbsup:


----------



## dtssyst (Sep 7, 2007)

Robiwon,
I am sure if you contacted them directly they would be willing to help you out. Give them a chat and see what happens.

Let us know the outcome either way you go about it.


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

Thraken-Sal said:


> Well mine became unstuck overnight and left Portland, Or this morning heading toward Texas. The estimated delivery date is Friday Nov 16 before the end of the day. I can't wait



Thraken-Sal

Can u tell me what order# you have? i'm in texas also and was #1010

Statusrocessing 

gus


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Gus,

I am in Texas and only got my delivery information last night. I was order number 211 and ordered on the 2nd. The status on my shipping shows the 16th, but it took until last night to tell me. Yours will process but you may need to be a little more patient.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Woot, it's here. Opening the box now...


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Looking cool! It somehow seems even bigger than the 1:350 refit. 'cause I'm used to the refit by now, I guess.
First thing I wanted to do was check out the grid lines (see whether they will stay or go). I was surprised by the texture on the saucer. It will need light sanding all over it. Since I'll be sanding it anyway, I'm inclined to consider filling the gridlines.

Trying to measure the lines, I found that the grid lines on the top of the saucer are around 1/3 mm wide and a little less deep than their width. On the bottom of the saucer, they are even wider but not proportionally deeper.
The 1/3 mm scales out to 12 cm full size. The pencil lines on the 11-footer would certainly scale smaller than that on a full size Enterprise, but the .1 meter size isn't inconceivable (for whatever 23rd century purpose the grid lines serve: shield emitters?).

Heck, maybe I'll build one with the gridlines and one without. I'll certainly get another copy or two of the kit to keep my options open.

(I also opened the secondary hull and found its surface finish also in need of sanding, for different reason, though: it's not deliberately textured like the saucer; but it's not smooth, either. No problem, and much less sanding needed than with the saucer.)

Anyway, it's impressive and well worth the price.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine arrived today


----------



## Thraken-Sal (Sep 18, 2012)

GUS said:


> Thraken-Sal
> 
> Can u tell me what order# you have? i'm in texas also and was #1010
> 
> ...


Sure Gus no prob, my order was number 286. I placed it at 4:00pm central time on Nov 2. You should get a shipping notice in the next day or so if you didn't today. aparrently, autoworldstore is only open Weds thru Sun, so shipping is random.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

WoooHOOOOO!!! Mine has arrived. Sadly I'm still at work for another 3 hours. Hehe.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

uss_columbia said:


> (I also opened the secondary hull and found its surface finish also in need of sanding, for different reason, though: it's not deliberately textured like the saucer; but it's not smooth, either. No problem, and much less sanding needed than with the saucer.)


Did you see the first post in this thread? Apparently, some Mr. Surfacer and light sanding is all that's needed. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=378454


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Mine arrived yesterday, but I'm 2000 miles away on business!   

Needless to say I can't wait to get home!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I jsut got mine!

#929 of 1701


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Mine is #1432, processed on the 13th. Should arrive a week from today. Kids have instructions to wrap it and stick under the Christmas Tree on December 1. They are thrilled... it gets them off the hook for buying me a gift!


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

I got mine today. #352 of 1701 (Order #237). :thumbsup:


----------



## uberdaddy (Nov 25, 2012)

*for prosperity*

I have 2 of these outstanding kits...I plan on building one (#667 - order#944) and hoarding the other...(unopened)...:tongue:


----------

